# Microsoft Flight Simualtor X endlich mal flüssig spielen



## Paveri (23. März 2010)

*Microsoft Flight Simualtor X endlich mal flüssig spielen*

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich spiele leidenschaftlich gerne den FSX. Problem ist nur, dass ich die Grafik nicht so hinbekomme wie ich sie gerne hätte, was wohl an meiner Hardware liegt. Zur Zeit habe ich einen Prozessor von Intel E8400 und ne Geforce 9800 GT dazu 8 GB RAM. Immer wieder sehe ich Videos bei z.B. Youtube wo die Grafik so genial ist und man (in dem Fall ich) blass wird vor neid. So würde das Fliegen noch mehr Spass machen, da es realistischer ist. Jetzt würde ich gerne mein System upgraden. Neues Mainboard (1366) + Prozzi, am liebsten einen neuen i7-9xx (auf diesen Gedanken komme ich, weil ich auf einer Seite gelesen habe, dass jemand der sich den i7-975 holte endlich den FSX flüssig spielen kann und das bei sämtlichen Einstellungen auf Ultrahigh. Das würde ich auch gerne) und natürlich auch neue GraKa. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen???


----------



## Wargrown (23. März 2010)

*AW: Microsoft Flight Simualtor X endlich mal flüssig spielen*

Dazu brauchst du keinen i7 975.

Du brauchst einen ordentlichen Prozessor und eine gute Graka.

Nenn uns deinen MaxBetrag


----------



## Rotax (23. März 2010)

*AW: Microsoft Flight Simualtor X endlich mal flüssig spielen*

Mit dem PC müsste der FSX ganz gut laufen, wichtig ist nur dass du den Prozessor übertaktest, der E8400 sollte ja bis 4 GHZ gehen.

Hier die wichtigsten Punkte:

- aufjedenfall beide Service Packs installieren

- aufjedenfall DirectX10 im Menü aktivieren (dadurch verdoppeln bis verdreifachen sich die Frames)

- Wasserdetails, Szenerie/Autogendichte(!), Verkehr nicht grad auf die allerhöchste höchste Stufe drehn (den Rest kann man ganz hoch drehen)

- nach Möglichkeit CPU noch übertakten, das bringt viel Leistung

- Flusifix runterladen und sich die Performance-Punkte anschaun.

- In der FSX.cfg aufjedenfall Bufferpoolsize=0 und Texture_Bandwith_Multi auf 2000 stellen, das bringt auch nochmal gut FPS.
(ist auch im Flusifix erklärt)

- Addon-Flughäfen vermeiden ,die rauben ungemein viel Leistung, die originalen sind auch sehr schön.

- Frame-Limiter auf unedlich stellen.

Damit läuft der FSX, selbst mit vielen guten Addons, absolut flüssig auf einem halbwegs guten System.


----------



## Own3r (23. März 2010)

*AW: Microsoft Flight Simualtor X endlich mal flüssig spielen*

Also auf jeden Fall brauchst du einen richtig guten Prozessor, denn der ist am wichtigsten bei FSX. Die Grafikkarte sollte auch nicht zu schlecht sein, aber sie ist nicht ganz so wichtig um den FSX flüssig zum Laufen zu kriegen (soll jetzt aber auch keine OnBoard sein! / vll. eine HD5850).


----------



## anselm (23. März 2010)

*AW: Microsoft Flight Simualtor X endlich mal flüssig spielen*

Du könntest entweder einen 
*i7-920*
oder einen
*Phenom II X4 955 *
nehmen

Ein i7-975 lohnt sich nicht. Da stimmt das P/L Verhältniss überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Paveri (23. März 2010)

*AW: Microsoft Flight Simualtor X endlich mal flüssig spielen*

Übertaktet habe ich ihn...läuft auf 3,8 GHz.  Meine Preisvorstellung sind max. 1000 EUR. Und um auf die eine Einstellungen mal einzugehen. Gerade die Addons wie z.b. Airports etc. machen ja die Genialität des Ganzen. Ist doch viel realistischer auf einem originalgetreuem Flughafen zu landen als auf so einem komischen wie es teilweise beim FSX ist. Auch die dynamischen Szenerien wie der sich bewegende Verkehr. Alles auf Ultra und laufen solls


----------



## ich558 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Microsoft Flight Simualtor X endlich mal flüssig spielen*

Hey bekomme in dieser Woche warscheindlich auch den FSX. Kann dir dann mal sagen was eine stärkerer Grafikkarte bringt. Zwar habe ich nur einen e6700@3,4ghz aber immerhin eine gtx 260 BE.


----------



## Hossy81 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Microsoft Flight Simualtor X endlich mal flüssig spielen*

Ja daas wäre hilfreich und freundlich... auch für mich


----------



## muertel (24. März 2010)

*AW: Microsoft Flight Simualtor X endlich mal flüssig spielen*

Durchlesen und die Tipps befolgen 

NEUES Grafikkompedium 2010: FSX, Tweaks, CFG, Out of Memory - FSX Hilfe - FS-Flightcrew

Ich habe schon mit einem alten Sockel 939 System (4.200+,2GB Ram und 7800GT) den FSX auf max. flüssig zocken können - einfach Settings raufprügeln und geile Grafik haben geht nunmal nicht! Damit bekommt man niemals so geile Scenery hin wie auf den ganzen youtube-videos bzw. Bildern im Netz!

Selbst tunen ist angesagt, dabei ist die .cfg der Beste Freund des Simmers - und diese muss von jedem selbst erstellt werden, einfach eine andere verwenden kann man vergessen! Wer dafür zu faul ist kann sich FSX@max&flüssig abschminken!

Jetzt mit dem Phenom II 955 und einer 8800GT hat sich die Grafik nicht großartig verbessert, nur die minimalen fps sind nochmal gestiegen und garantieren ein noch besseres Flugerlebnis!

Also, Thread oben aufmerksam durchlesen, Tipps befolgen und viel selber probieren! Im Thread wird auch genau beschrieben welche Hardware nötig ist und was sinnlos ist, JACK RABBITz ist ein alter Hase und weiss wovon er redet/schreibt! Und wenns bei euch nicht hinhaut, FSX ist eine Zicke, wenn man lernt damit umzugehen hat man viel Freude 

mfg


----------



## Marcus80 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Microsoft Flight Simualtor X endlich mal flüssig spielen*

Also bei FSX konnte ich mit mein q6600er und der gtx 8800 sowie 4gb ram anfangs auch nich wirklich flüssig spielen..aber ich habe diese service packs raufgehauen und gepatcht weis das garnie mehr so genau lol....aber danach konnte ich so gut wie alles hoch kloppeb probiers mal so


----------



## minifan (11. April 2010)

*AW: Microsoft Flight Simualtor X endlich mal flüssig spielen*

Mit Flusifix tunen! Vor allem die Autogen-Bäume reduzieren! Aber Rotax hat alles perfekt weiter oben angeführt!
Btw Grafikkarte ist relativ wurscht, CPU-Power ist gefragt.


----------



## Rotax (12. April 2010)

*AW: Microsoft Flight Simualtor X endlich mal flüssig spielen*

Hier gibts noch ein sehr sehr sehr gutes, deutsches Tutorial!

Klick mich

Und ansonsten halt noch meine Tipps von Seite 1 beachten, da steht das wichtigste drin.


----------



## Bull56 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Microsoft Flight Simualtor X endlich mal flüssig spielen*

mein bruder benutzt eine i7 920 und eine gtx280

der schlüssel zur supergrafik ist der speicher des i7.

meiin bruder  spielt den mit all diesen textur und grafik blablabla updates auf allerhöchsten einstellungen bei 1920x1080 extrem flüssig!

ganz wichtig ist beim fsx ein ausreichend guter prozessor-in diesem falle reicht der 920er total!

grüße b56


----------



## piXXel (17. April 2010)

*AW: Microsoft Flight Simualtor X endlich mal flüssig spielen*



Rotax schrieb:


> - aufjedenfall DirectX10 im Menü aktivieren (dadurch verdoppeln bis verdreifachen sich die Frames)



*FALSCH !*

Nicht jedes Flugzeug oder gar ein AddOn Flughafen ist DX Kompatibel. Du hast sehr viele Anzeige-Fehler mit dem DX10 Modus


----------



## Nomad (17. April 2010)

*AW: Microsoft Flight Simualtor X endlich mal flüssig spielen*



Bull56 schrieb:


> mein bruder benutzt eine i7 920 und eine gtx280
> 
> der schlüssel zur supergrafik ist der speicher des i7.
> 
> ...



ich hab einen und kann das i-wie nicht sagen 
wie viel FPS hat dein Bruder?


----------



## muertel (17. April 2010)

*AW: Microsoft Flight Simualtor X endlich mal flüssig spielen*

Ich habe es schon eine Seite vorher geschrieben, die Hardware allein macht GAR NIX beim FSX - ich fliege täglich, bin in allen Flugsimulationen zuhause (F4, Lock On, Black Shark, FSX, IL2) und weiss dementsprechend auch, dass so Aussagen wie "mit XY-CPU und XY-GPU" läuft FSX flüssig, sry, Bullsh**t sind 

@Bull56 : FPS mit FRAPS auslesen, manche finden sogar 15fps flüssig 

Beim FSX hilft nur die .cfg ein bisschen zu modifizieren - ich wiederhole mich: Alle Regler ganz auf rechts bringen nicht automatisch super Grafik (eher bekommt man sogenannte Blurries, verwaschene Texturen in der Ferne^^) - ohne ein bisschen zu in der .cfg zu spielen bekommt man die auch nicht weg!


----------



## a-e-x (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Microsoft Flight Simualtor X endlich mal flüssig spielen*

reicht ein phenom ii x4 955 und eine hd 4890 zum flüssigen spielen?


----------



## muertel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Microsoft Flight Simualtor X endlich mal flüssig spielen*

Natürlich - du musst nur die Tipps beherzigen die ich in so gut wie jeden Thread zum FSX predige, siehe hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...endlich-mal-fluessig-spielen.html#post1662111

Damit steht einem flüssigen Simulatorvergnügen nix im Wege


----------



## Rotax (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Microsoft Flight Simualtor X endlich mal flüssig spielen*



piXXel schrieb:


> *FALSCH !*
> 
> Nicht jedes Flugzeug oder gar ein AddOn Flughafen ist DX Kompatibel. Du hast sehr viele Anzeige-Fehler mit dem DX10 Modus




*FALSCH!!!!!!!*


Nur qualitativ schlechte Addons sind nicht Direct X 10 kompatibel.

Alle guten Addons laufen selbstverständlich fehlerfrei im schnelleren Direct X 10 Modus.

MfG


----------



## X Broster (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Microsoft Flight Simualtor X endlich mal flüssig spielen*

Ich wollte es mit einer 5870 endlich flüssig spielen, aber puste Kuchen. Auf den allerhöchsten Einstellungen+SSGSAA bekomme ich ~22FPS auf den Schirm gezaubert. Bei einem Phenom II 720 BE. 

Vielelicht ist das, oder die "nur" 4 GB Ram der Schlüsselfaktor - an der GraKa kann es wohl kaum liegen.


----------



## Rotax (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Microsoft Flight Simualtor X endlich mal flüssig spielen*

CPU sowie richtige Einstellungen sind der Schlüsselfaktor im FSX, siehe paar Seiten vorher.

Autogen auf Extrem-Dicht geht normal nicht gut...


----------



## Own3r (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Microsoft Flight Simualtor X endlich mal flüssig spielen*

Ja genau! Dein Prozessor ist ein bisschen zu "schwach" für den FSX! Am besten die Einstellungen teilweise reduzieren.


----------

